# Any NASCAR fans?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

A little late in the season to be starting a NASCAR thread, but we're closing in on Homestead-Miami. I'd say it's Martin Truex Jr's season to lose.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yep, I'd agree. I haven't followed this season closely, but every time I tune in, it is the pride of New Jersey taking it home. 
I've been trying to keep track of Kyle Larson, Chase Elliot, and Erik Jones.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Started out watching it on Wide World of Sports. Haven't watched it much the last two years as my Sundays are pretty busy. but I agree on Truex. I have tried to keep an eye on Elliot in this new generation.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmmm, I've been listening on the radio while cutting on Sundays. Think I might know why things are looking a little uneven.....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Daytona Day! This was from the July race a couple years ago:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Crap, I hate starting over. The last time was Gordon, Stewart et al. Took me forever to get used to them.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Truex and Elliott fan here. So glad were back to racing. Reminder that lawn season is soon too! Happy Daytona Day!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Getty up. I secretly follow #18 - and happy for Front Row....anyone bigger than a horse jockey or spouse.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking forward to the night race at Richmond in a couple hours. During final practice Harvick said this is the best car he has ever had at Richmond. I think it's the same one he won with at Phoenix a few weeks ago.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I watch a race or two most years. Last time I followed it throughout the season, Bobby and Davey Allison, Cale Yarborough, Dale Earnhardt, and "The King" were still driving, yep been that long ago. I was in the bleachers for the debute NASCAR race at Sears Point California. Good times.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looking forward to the night race at Richmond in a couple hours. During final practice Harvick said this is the best car he has ever had at Richmond. I think it's the same one he won with at Phoenix a few weeks ago.


Yep, night racing too!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

nascar isn't what it was 25 years ago but there are times I do flip the channel to watch it. if I had to pick a driver I enjoy watching it has to be the #18. he may be an *** but the kid can flat out drive. his wife is pretty easy on the eyes as well.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looking forward to the night race at Richmond in a couple hours. During final practice Harvick said this is the best car he has ever had at Richmond. I think it's the same one he won with at Phoenix a few weeks ago.


Awww...missed the end of the race by just a few minutes.
Night racing's got a good energy. I was looking forward to it.



Powhatan said:


> I watch a race or two most years. Last time I followed it throughout the season, Bobby and Davey Allison, Cale Yarborough, Dale Earnhardt, and "The King" were still driving, yep been that long ago. I was in the bleachers for the debute NASCAR race at Sears Point California. Good times.


Now that was a few days ago. Wow. Those are some awesome drivers. As a kid most of my Sunday afternoons were filled with the roar of those engines and the commentators from the television broadcast.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Wait a minute. Where's Monster? This isn't Sunday. This is Saturday afternoon. Ain't no Monster on Saturday unless it's night racing. This is Xfinity! I'm so confused. Again. :?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ridgerunner it is confusing.

Monster Energy now sponsors the cup cars (tomorrow), which was the Sprint Cup, after it was the Nextel Cup, after it was the Winston Cup.

Xfinity is the new Nationwide, formerly Busch Series.

Camping World still has the trucks, formerly Craftsman Truck Series.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My in-laws have an RV spot next to the fence inside turn 3 at Talladega. It has been a few years since I made the trip, but it's a great time.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> My in-laws have an RV spot next to the fence inside turn 3 at Talladega. It has been a few years since I made the trip, but it's a great time.


I guess so! Very nice. :beer:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

This all-star race in is interesting....very 'racey'


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> This all-star race in is interesting....very 'racey'


I missed it - had to go to a wedding.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> This all-star race in is interesting....very 'racey'


Best racing there's been in awhile. $ talks apparently. Wish they always raced that hard!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think it was the aero, plate package. With normal power they get really strung out. It wasnt as nuetered as DIS or dega where anyone can win.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Watching the General Tire 150 on TV. 17 caution laps out of 59 completed laps so far. Almost like dirt trackers bumping into each other. "Rubbing is racing" :beer:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

nothing but a total wreck fest tonight. Wrecky Stenhouse is picking up right where his ex Danica left off.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol. Agree


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sticky Ricky!

I think they should reconfigure Daytona into a figure 8 - I'm pretty sure the result would be less damage... :lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> Sticky Ricky!
> 
> I think they should reconfigure Daytona into a figure 8 - I'm pretty sure the result would be less damage... :lol:


ever seen the races in a figure eight with old school buses? one of the best one I ever saw was old cars with boats on trailers. it was awesome to watch :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol....did u see at Iowa where irrigation started at 9pm cst during the race?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Lol....did u see at Iowa where irrigation started at 9pm cst during the race?


free car wash :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Hoping for a Truex or Harvick win today.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Today is the first race with the new lower horsepower high downforce package. They say it it will make for more exciting races - more so next week in Vegas since Atlanta is so hard on tires. Anxious to see how it goes.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm on my way to my next Polo match, but I'll have my Grey Poupon assistant brief me on this "nascar".


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> Today is the first race with the new lower horsepower high downforce package. They say it it will make for more exciting races - more so next week in Vegas since Atlanta is so hard on tires. Anxious to see how it goes.


Seemed lIke a good race (not a fan of super speedway races) after cutting the HP down to the 500s. however, part of me wants to see all that a 600cfm Holley and small block can do.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Daytona 2020 racing today and tomorrow. :friends:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbOy39tinH8


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> Daytona 2020 racing today and tomorrow. :friends:


I'm pretty excited, but I'm stuck working a trade show this weekend.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

NASCAR has changed so much from what it used to be it is hard to be interested in it anymore.

I really only like the road courses now, not the endless drive fast turn left endless loop oval tracks.

The sport has had a lot of changeover in sponsors, which is understandable given the costs....

I keep looking for a new star to emerge from the field of contenders, but I have not seen any rise.

I am still a huge fan of Chevy Racing, and I love the looks of the 2020 Camaro, but who is "King"?

The rule changes on the championship are overly complicated, and seem concocted to me.

I miss the days when the guys in front were rewarded by winning the race they are in that day.

This notion of being "in" contention and the strategy of staying "in the hunt" is just overly intricate.

Maybe the days of dominant drivers and cars are just over, but it just seems all jumbled up now....

But it still lets me know that Spring is coming, and it is still a good show most weekends, so I'm in.


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

All,

I appreciate you tuning in and watching a sport that I love. I have been fortunate enough to make a living doing it. Change is inevitable, some we will like, and some we will not. If you ignore the noise and see the sport, its still there and strong as ever. Also don't forget, support your local tracks!

#20in20


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

kaij_15 said:


> All,
> 
> I appreciate you tuning in and watching a sport that I love. I have been fortunate enough to make a living doing it. Change is inevitable, some we will like, and some we will not. If you ignore the noise and see the sport, its still there and strong as ever. Also don't forget, support your local tracks!
> 
> #20in20


Erik Jones fan?

Charlotte motor Speedway is busy this weekend, traffic is backed up on 85..... I almost just got rear-ended!


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mr. Jones is a good wheel man for sure. Big Fan!

No idea whats going on at the track. Excited for this weekend, 500 is a great event, hopefully us TRD guys can get another "W"


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looking for a star to emerge-why wouldn't it be Kyle? (Unless u are referring to a 20 yr old) is there a more complete driver - some couldn't change the oil I suspect


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

kaij_15 said:


> All,
> 
> I appreciate you tuning in and watching a sport that I love. I have been fortunate enough to make a living doing it. Change is inevitable, some we will like, and some we will not. If you ignore the noise and see the sport, its still there and strong as ever. Also don't forget, support your local tracks!
> 
> #20in20


I have been keeping an eye out for #20 Erik Jones. I didn't know he is sponsored by DeWalt, so that is a feather in his cap from my perspective. Toyota, which is fine - my wife drives a Prius to save polar bears and penguins, so....

I still have to try and figure out stages and how all this works. Denny Hamlin just won Stage 2 but I have no idea what that means. NASCAR has gone to a system that makes no sense at all to me.

I am a huge fan of MotoGP. Their scoring system works great, without having to read the rulebook.

GO CHEVY RACING! I can always just fall back on that, I suppose.... :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad to see rookie Cole Custer in victory lane today - especially after pushing teammate Harvick to a victory during the restart at Indianapolis last week.

I think the lack of practices is really helping some of the smaller teams be more competitive (e.g. DiBenedetto finishing 3rd).


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think you're onto something. Great race wasn't it? Was pulling for Jimmie when he was in the top 3 ......clearly struggling w/o Chad?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking forward to two cup races at Michigan this weekend.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm liking the lane choice option for all drivers on restarts.


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

Its opening some opportunity for sure. Just need to be consistent in your process!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

With teammates like Kazlousy, who needs...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> With teammates like Kazlousy, who needs...


 :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not Nascar, but watching the Indy 500 on TV (not allowed in Indy) and empty is unreal.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Wreckfest at Daytona.

Some things never change....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks like the #20 just saved his season...hella good driving up against the wall...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Erik Jones (#20) trying to avoid the 18 - almost pulled it off when the 18 checked up on him coming of the corner.

Sad - he is fighting for a job and sponsors....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Wreckfest at Daytona.
> 
> Some things never change....


That was a pretty aggressive block by Tyler Red****. He wasn't clear. I bet Kyle Busch is pissed.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I like what Newman said....
'...ran out of talent'

I understand the draw of plate races but being more than a drive-by fan.....lot to dislike


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> I like what Newman said....
> '...ran out of talent'


That was hilarious.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I like what Newman said....
> ...


Yeah, I think Newman stole that line from the great Casey Stoner from Australia, MotoGP world champion, who told the even greater Valentino Rossi that his "ambition outweighed his talent" after Rossi took the inside line and crashed into Stoner during a race. It was a classic moment in MotoGP.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Watching Bristol on the patio. First evening in a while that it has been cool enough to tolerate the fire pit. I'm ready for fall. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kevin Harvick and Rodney Childers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kevin Harvick and Rodney Childers never cease to amaze me.


Agree


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is a good Rodney Childers interview:

https://youtu.be/BSSW72zGzNc


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Big weekend for Gibbs Racing. Ty Gibbs won his Xfinity debut and Christopher Bell won his first cup race in the 20.


----------

